# Rattling HOB



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

What causes a new HOB to rattle when it's running? When I had first gotten a HOB for my betta's tank a few years ago, it rattled for the longest time until slime built up in the impeller well. Then the noise stopped.

I don't get that slime build up in filters anymore for some reason(I don't know if the lack of tannins has anything to do with it) so I'm just wondering why it would rattle when people say that their HOB's are quiet when they use them. Would a little bit of vaseline around the impeller hurt the tank and/or inhabitants(which are snails and a betta)?

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

vaseline would be fine. What brand/type of filter is it exactly? 

A rattling or crackling sound can mean the the impeller is cavitating, which is a quick way to destroy the motor. Otherwise, the impeller could be bouncing around which is creating the noise.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

jestep said:


> vaseline would be fine. What brand/type of filter is it exactly?
> 
> A rattling or crackling sound can mean the the impeller is cavitating, which is a quick way to destroy the motor. Otherwise, the impeller could be bouncing around which is creating the noise.


That makes sense. The only HOB's I've used is the Hagen brands Marina and AquaClear. It's the AquaClears that I seem to have little luck with.

What would cause this in a filter, either new or old and how would one go about fixing it?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I'd give it a good, thorough rinsing, too, just in case some particulate (sand, maybe) is catching in the impeller. Blast the impeller and its housing off with a hose if you can. I've had that happen once or twice in new filters - a little sand gets in when I'm messing with installing it or something, and before I know it, I plug it in and the whole thing has a conniption  Sand isn't big enough to stop the impeller altogether, but it sure makes a hell of a racket trying to, lol.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

sometimes my HOB filters have rattling lids. Try removing the lid to see if it helps.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

At first, I thought it could be the lid but the rattling was still there. You could tell that it was coming from the motor.

I now have a new HOB for my tank that has the motor in the water but when I go to thoroughly clean out my AquaClear, I'll try some of the suggestions given here.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had that problem when it's not getting enough water. But I agree with the folks suggesting a good cleaning- debris makes it whirl unevenly.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Aquaclears and many others can be taken apart from below, for more thorough cleaning. Then a bit of vegetable oil on the o-rings will help it all re-seat properly. Try a small brush, like a toothbrush to reach the narrow spots.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I had Tetra Whisper 60 Power Filter and it was rattling from time to time and i tried different things to make it quieter, nothing helped.
Then I found that U-shaped tube that plugs in to the motor, it was little bit off the line. When I straitened out the u-shaped tube, the rattling noise stopped.
Hope this helps.

P.S. when I got the canister filter, I did this to it: :smash:


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

i had the same problem in a penguin powerhead...just needed a good, thorough cleaning (PITA but worth it for some silence!)


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Once I give my AquaClear a good soaking in vinegar, I'll give the motor a good cleaning with a small brush to see if that makes a difference.

Right now, I'm using the Marina Slim in my betta's tank and I love it! It's a power filter but the motor is in the water instead of being on the outside. It is so quiet! This is the type of filter I plan on getting for my new tank!

Daniil,

Believe me, I was very tempted to do that as well! LOL I decided not to though and keep it as a back up if I ever need it.


----------

